# Salvation Stories



## EverGreen1231 (Dec 15, 2014)

I like to hear about how other people can to the LORD. I would be honored if y'all would share your salvation testimonies.

(I hope I have not overstepped bounds, I just like hearing about the faith of others.)


----------



## 1988USMC (Dec 16, 2014)

*My Salvation story*

My story starts in 1989 at Parris Island SC, on Feb 1st, I know because its in the back of the Gideons Bile they gave us when we got there. I prayed to receive Jesus Christ that day as my personal Lord and Savior. I can't say that from that point on everything made a 180 degree turn around. After that I still battled with all of the common attractions that lure in a single 19 year old guy. I met and married a wonderful girl soon after getting out of the USMC, and we've been married for 20 years now. I always attended the Methodist church that I grew up in, but in the last few years felt the draw to go find a body of believers that challenged me and also helped my wife and daughter grow in the faith. The conviction of the Lord fell on me in October of 2013, I made the decision to recommit and surrender to Jesus Christ. The changes in my life have been amazing. With the Lords help I have quit a 20+ year habit of smokeless tobacco, my language has completely changed, I love to fellowship with fellow believers, and now lead a small group at church. The biggest change I can really feel from day to day is the desire to listen to God (pray) many times through the day. This used to be a spotty proposition at best. I also no longer open my mouth with out first thinking if what I am about to say (or do) would be pleasing to God and align with his word. I must say that although I know that I was saved in Feb. 1989, the full fruit of my salvation is just starting to appear. I thank and praise God for that.  My 11 year old daughter was born again in May of this year and it feels great. She and I will receive believers Baptism sometime in the first of the year. Thank God for giving us His only Son to take our sin and give us the promise of eternal life through Jesus Christ.


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 16, 2014)

I used to really hate Christ and Christians. I had a good drug habit and really couldn't believe life could be so bad if there was a God. If God did exist I was going to burn anyway. Upon deciding to get clean I needed a God. That God still would not be Christ. That was 20 years ago. I still had resentment towards Christ. Family was always telling me I was going to H E L L. A few years ago my marriage was really struggling after we had a few kids. My son was in Church preschool. We sought guidance from the church. I met with the Pastor and figured when I told him the things I had previously believed he would confirm my eternal destiny. He did not say what I believed he would say. I still was not sure about this Christ thing. One night in the shower it hit me. Holy Spirit put something in my heart. My thoughts were this. I brought you through drug addiction. I allowed you to support your family on an 8th grade education. I showed you grace and love as you prayed to other Gods (Idols). I gave you an amazing wife and 2 beautiful children. Its time you admit Christ is God and accept he died for you. Most humbling night of my life so far. There was no denying Christ and the Holy Spirit. I was baptized a few weeks later. I know my salvation story does not line up with those who believe the Holy Spirit only works in those who are saved. I know that some believe God doesn't hear the prayers of those who are not praying to him directly. But that's my salvation story regardless. End of the day your salvation story is the most important thing you have. That is mine.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Dec 22, 2014)

Amen. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Bob2010 said:


> I used to really hate Christ and Christians. I had a good drug habit and really couldn't believe life could be so bad if there was a God. If God did exist I was going to burn anyway. Upon deciding to get clean I needed a God. That God still would not be Christ. That was 20 years ago. I still had resentment towards Christ. Family was always telling me I was going to H E L L. A few years ago my marriage was really struggling after we had a few kids. My son was in Church preschool. We sought guidance from the church. I met with the Pastor and figured when I told him the things I had previously believed he would confirm my eternal destiny. He did not say what I believed he would say. I still was not sure about this Christ thing. One night in the shower it hit me. Holy Spirit put something in my heart. My thoughts were this. I brought you through drug addiction. I allowed you to support your family on an 8th grade education. I showed you grace and love as you prayed to other Gods (Idols). I gave you an amazing wife and 2 beautiful children. Its time you admit Christ is God and accept he died for you. Most humbling night of my life so far. There was no denying Christ and the Holy Spirit. I was baptized a few weeks later. I know my salvation story does not line up with those who believe the Holy Spirit only works in those who are saved. I know that some believe God doesn't hear the prayers of those who are not praying to him directly. But that's my salvation story regardless. End of the day your salvation story is the most important thing you have. That is mine.



Awesome story.  The more I grow in my faith, the more I come to realize how much we handicap others with our limited interpretation of the scriptures.  Let's just face it.  He's GOD.  The GOD who spoke the universe into existence ain't gonna be limited by my or anyone else's translation of his WORD.


----------



## firebreather (Dec 25, 2014)

I always had faith but truly found out that the bottom of the barrel was when my son died n me and my wife found him by the rd n the am 
God heals all and forgives 
I gave myself to god at the foot of my sons casket,   at the funeral service , because he was saved 2weeks prior without my knowledge until his preacher told me so ,who is now is my preacher,  
God is good ,I deal with it everyday ,it gets better but I don't forget, and  to live my life for him so I will see my god,savior n walk in heaven with him and my son one day  I have a faith tattoo on my wrist to remind me every day 
Black=all men have sinned n fallen short For tho glory of god 
Red= the blood he shed on the cross for me
Blue= the water he washed my sins away with
White= his forgiveness shown to me 
Green= for spiritual growth he shows me every day 
Yellow= for the gold lined  streets which I will walk on  with my saviour and my son Tyler one day


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 25, 2014)

firebreather said:


> I always had faith but truly found out that the bottom of the barrel was when my son died n me and my wife found him by the rd n the am
> God heals all and forgives
> I gave myself to god at the foot of my sons casket,   at the funeral service , because he was saved 2weeks prior without my knowledge until his preacher told me so ,who is now is my preacher,
> God is good ,I deal with it everyday ,it gets better but I don't forget, and  to live my life for him so I will see my god,savior n walk in heaven with him and my son one day  I have a faith tattoo on my wrist to remind me every day
> ...



Been studying up on these colors. I am going to use the wordless book in Alaska this year to teach the kids about Christ.  Page for every color. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 25, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Awesome story.  The more I grow in my faith, the more I come to realize how much we handicap others with our limited interpretation of the scriptures.  Let's just face it.  He's GOD.  The GOD who spoke the universe into existence ain't gonna be limited by my or anyone else's translation of his WORD.



Amen to that! Thanks


----------

